# SMS von Marsupi



## Ordner3 (2 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
ich bekomme täglich eine SMS von einer Nummer 0137....
Angeblich habe ich bei einem Preisausschreiben gewonnen und soll mich sofort bei der angegebenen Nummer melden.
(Ein Auto oder ein Preis in bis zu gleichwertiger Höhe...)
Der ABsender ist eine Firma Marsupi
Ist es mit Risiko verbunden wenn ich mich da melde ?


----------



## BenTigger (2 Oktober 2016)

Ordner3 schrieb:


> Ist es mit Risiko verbunden wenn ich mich da melde ?


JA


----------



## Sepp66 (3 Juli 2017)

Ich kriege auch des öfteren ähnliches ... ich soll ein Foto einer Aldi Rechnung einreichen und dann meine Bankverbindung angeben, damit sie mir 20 % Rabatt überweisen können ...


----------

